

The S stands for Simple (2006) - jsingleton
http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/xml/soap/simple

======
nraynaud
There is the same trend now with javascript. Before you could run javascript
in your browser. Now, you need to transpile it from ES6/coffeescript, then you
need to use the dependency manager with some npm/yeoman files, then you have
grunt to configure for some reason, then you need to configure your framework
specific tools (ember-cli etc.), wait! Did you compile your templates? And
then you have exactly what java was criticized for, a ton of configuration and
loads of crud around your code.

~~~
braythwayt
Thankfully, I’m a Ruby Guy.

All you do is buy a Mac, then install rvm because the version is wrong, plus
use bundler because global state is a terrible idea for gem dependencies, and
you need to have the right bit of Xcode Command Line Tools going to compiler
native gems, and if you’re head by one version you get compiler errors, and...

------
mrspeaker
Meta question: is there a sneaky HN term for when an article gets to the front
page by being referenced in another article that is on the front page? (this
one is from the WCF post). Something like "Piggy Linking"... but better...

~~~
et1337
Side channel attack

------
smhenderson
Well after reading that I don't feel so bad for giving up on trying to learn
all about SOAP back in the day. I remember trying to work how to use a SOAP
API from FedEx and getting so frustrated that I googled "SOAP is dead" and lo
and behold, I was not the only one...

Long live REST!

------
hackcasual
SOAP in a nutshell:

> SG: Well, officially none. But you can potentially support any of ‘em. And
> there’s lots of platforms that support JMS, and FTP, and SMTP.

> Dev: Does anyone actually use these other transports?

~~~
ksherlock
Just wait... I predict a Show HN: SOAP over (nntp/finger/bitcoin block)
written in (go/rust/coffeescript/haskell) within 24 hours.

~~~
hackcasual
I doubt SOAP is cool enough to attract the go/rust/etc... crowd.

So back in SOAP's infancy, company firewalls were a fucking mess, so being
able to use something that was likely to just work across myriad internal
networks was a boon. I'm a suspicious man, and am willing to bet the whole
"we're transportation agnostic" was more a smoke screen for "we need to drill
holes in your firewall" than a particular architectural love for passing SOAP
messages over SMTP.

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
Go isn't cool I hope, but clojure is definitely cool. I know because they have
long, sometimes blue, hair.

